# Samsung's 2013 Evolution Kit upgrades the video processor to quad core and more...



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Buy Samsung's 2013 upgrade evolution kit and enjoy all of the advancements Samsung achieved in the GUI, streaming, video processing/scaling, voice and hand gesture control, all Smart features and get quad core speed and dual function sources/windows.

Samsung even packed a fancy black 2013 Smart TV remote to make navigation and operations a snap.

Here's our pdf data sheet and some photos of the upgrade kit.

We've got them on sale for $249 with the exclusive black 2013 remote control included.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting that this is a real product now. Will Samsung shake the ghost of Mitsubishi disappointment?


----------



## lgroveman (Apr 20, 2013)

The question is should one pick up a 75ES9000 and upgrade with the evolution kit or get a 75F8000 or 75F7100??? Are the panels the same and can the evolution kit bring the es9000 to the picture level of the F8000? Or save some money and get the F7100?
Lloyd


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Lloyd, this is a very big year for display advancement, especially for Samsung so I would recommend any of the new 2013 "F" series TVs over the ES8000 2012 series.

The upgrade evolution kit upgrades the processor, but can't give you the advantages of advanced local dimming and panel enhancements that were achieved for 2013.

This Saturday, June 29th starts a new F8000 promotion.

-Robert


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a bump on this thread...now that the Evolution Kit has been in house for a little bit, how do you like what it brings to the table? Upgrade kits for TVs are rare and the track record has been spotty in the past (I'm looking at you Mitsubishi!)


----------

